# Benchwork and probable layout



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

Here you go Big Ed. I have almost no room so some of the pic's 
look lopsided. I uncovered my layout after almost to two years to get
these pic's so I guess I'll just have to go back to work on it. Thanks for
being a motivator.
Anyhoo, I'll give a quick description of what you're looking at before
each set of pic's.

To start with is my original benchwork. 91" X 56".






















The next is of a 3' X 5' addition for my main lines. I am going to
have to take a foot out so I can move my big table away from the
wall to build my mountains.















Next is my power supply and control board. Both on pullout shelves.















I 'm building a mountain ranch and my mainlines run under it.
I'll devise some sort of quick connect to work on problems in the
sub section. These are 3' X 4'.





























Finally I have built a door into the sublevel for easy access for
derailments and to store trains and rolling stock when not in use.















Well, that's it for now. My goal is to have four trains running themselves while I play wiuth the fifth.:laugh:
thx aw


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

HOw big is your layout going to be now?


----------



## k2ldc10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Is this 027 track? Looks like it from the switches. Your original workbench is about the same size as my table (mine is 55" wide x 107" long). I'm looking to get creative with a cool layout once I get some more switches, but I'm using O gauge, so that will limit the turns we can do.

I really like what you've got so far.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Given they're O27 switches, I'd guess it has to be O27 track. I'm going the O31 route, I like the switches better. I have a 4x8 layout with O27, and many of the locomotives and cars have problems with the switches, even those rated to handle O27 curves.


----------



## k2ldc10 (Nov 28, 2010)

After getting my newly purchased 022 switches working and seeing how well they work in comparison to the 027's I have, I won't go back. I'll probably put a second track within the larger layout using the 027 just because I have it, but no switches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have tons of O27 track, I'll probably break it up in bunches and sell it on eBay.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

> HOw big is your layout going to be now?


 I'd call it 7.5ft X 4.6ft with a right dog leg that is 9ft long and three feet wide. 4 feet of that, the end portion is dual layered.



> Is this 027 track? Looks like it from the switches. Your original workbench is about the same size as my table (mine is 55" wide x 107" long). I'm looking to get creative with a cool layout once I get some more switches, but I'm using O gauge, so that will limit the turns we can do.


 The lionel track you see is for protopye only. I use Gargrave track for the finished product. I don't really know thier height, O, O-27, it's all the same to me!
As far as the switches/turnouts, my Lionels are 0-27, again I don't know how my Ross/Curtis or Atlas compare in height, I just know they work. I do know my Gargrave swithes equal 0-27.
I buy most of my stuff on ebay when I get the bug to start adding again.

thx for the encouragement aw


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

You are wanting to run 5 trains on this layout. What will your lenght be limited to? 

I am planning a layout also and shotting for 4 running. I like longer trains (5 to 7'). 

Are you going with relays or some sort of computer control.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

You are wanting to run 5 trains on this layout. What will your lenght be limited to? 

I am planning a layout also and shotting for 4 running. I like longer trains (5 to 7'). 

Are you going with relays or some sort of computer control.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

> You are wanting to run 5 trains on this layout.
> What will your lenght be limited to? I am planning a layout
> also and shotting for 4 running. I like longer trains (5 to 7').
> Are you going with relays or some sort of computer control.


 5 to 7 feet!? How long are your switch tracks? I run short trains. 7 cars
not 7 feet. I like to play with control devices,
i.e. coal/log dumps etc. I base my car length by the shortest siding I have.
This is my second O track and am still planning the layout.
Definitely relays, with the Gargraves track, I can create control rails
that accomplish my needs. Besides, I'm still a newby, from what I've read,
most of what I have done with the control rails would have to be done to
run with DCC anyway! Truthfully, I'm broke anyways.
Always learning, hopefully giving. 
aw


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

acwilli said:


> 5 to 7 feet!? How long are your switch tracks? I run short trains. 7 cars
> not 7 feet.


7 cars and a locomotive would be around 6-7 feet long


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.  I never thought of it that way. My 0-27
stock runs shorter and I usually only added two pieces of rolling stock giving
me five units per train.

fftopic1: How are you getting the quoted message with "Originally posted by" in your messages? On quick reply the box won't check for me and I just plain can't find how to do it. :stroke:

aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

acwilli said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend.  I never thought of it that way. My 0-27
> stock runs shorter and I usually only added two pieces of rolling stock giving
> me five units per train.
> 
> ...


Click on the Quote button in the lower right corner of the message.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have tons of O27 track, I'll probably break it up in bunches and sell it on eBay.


And your not going to offer them here first?

Do you any have 36" long straights of o/27?



acwilli said:


> 5 to 7 feet!? How long are your switch tracks? I run short trains. 7 cars
> not 7 feet. I like to play with control devices,
> i.e. coal/log dumps etc. I base my car length by the shortest siding I have.
> This is my second O track and am still planning the layout.
> ...


How do you like the gargraves track?
Is that center black rail skinner then the center rail of regular Lionel tube track?

It looks nicer with the extra ties, plus the black center rail almost looks like an oil stain from the engines, instead of a center rail.

how did you come upon the gargraves track?
did you ever check out Ross track?

instead of moving your layout.
I see room to mold some mountains in the corners, and you could paint backdrops on the wall?
or purchase backdrop scenes for the wall?

looking good, nice start.:thumbsup:


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Click on the Quote button in the lower right corner of the message.


DAAAAAAAA

thx


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

big ed said:


> And your not going to offer them here first?
> 
> Do you any have 36" long straights of o/27?
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what you're asking with your first question, but here goes.
I love Gargraves track.  It comes in 37" lenghts and is only about
200ths of an inch taller than 0-27. I never even looked at Ross track.
I saw Gargraves on e-bay and just started buying. The Phantom rail (black ceter rail) runs about 8.10 per piece but at the time, there was a glut of on it e-bay real cheap. Be careful though, one batch I bought still smells musty/moldy. I'll deal with that somehow before I install it.
The photo's show the difference btw 0 and 027, the width of the rails and the pins. Notice the adaptor pin for Lionel to Gragraves, it works excellent.
























 Trying to replace 0 track is tricky, you need find the right thickness of cork bedding or something to raise the track to the turnouts and accessories.
Anyhoo, The moutain idea is exactly why I need a foot behind my bench work. Not just to build them but to work on the distant electrical and for the occasional derailment in the mountain.

thx aw


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

acwilli said:


> 5 to 7 feet!? How long are your switch tracks? I run short trains. 7 cars
> not 7 feet. I like to play with control devices,
> i.e. coal/log dumps etc. I base my car length by the shortest siding I have.
> This is my second O track and am still planning the layout.
> ...


 I was out of line when I mentioned the DCC system.  Apparently the whole track is one block. I'm just starting to research this so like I said, I'm a newby.

thx aw


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Acwilli,

Nice comparative photo of O, O27, and Gargraves track. Very revealing.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem with comment.

I like post war lionel steam with MTH Madison passenger cars (O-27 version). The engine, tender and 4 cars are 6' long. Have trouble pulling with to many O-27 curves so going to try some O-42's. 

On a side note, I picked up 4 section of lionel O-27 35" sections at a swap meet for $8. Wish they had more. $5 or $6 a section is the norm here in central ohio.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm glad to here it.

I don't really know why most everyone is fixated with radius, because I've only used the Gargraves track on my permanent layout. I have never pushed the curves to the extreme, so my 0-27's had no problems derailing.

aw


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Acwilli,
> 
> Nice comparative photo of O, O27, and Gargraves track. Very revealing.
> 
> ...


 Thanks TJ. I do some photography professionaly so I don't 
list it as a hobby. :ttiw:

aw


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a really great looking layout you're growing. I can't wait to see how it progresses.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

acwilli said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking with your first question, but here goes.
> I love Gargraves track.  It comes in 37" lenghts and is only about
> 200ths of an inch taller than 0-27. I never even looked at Ross track.
> I saw Gargraves on e-bay and just started buying. The Phantom rail (black ceter rail) runs about 8.10 per piece but at the time, there was a glut of on it e-bay real cheap. Be careful though, one batch I bought still smells musty/moldy. I'll deal with that somehow before I install it.
> ...



the first question was for the GUNRUNNER he said he was going to sell on e bay.
see above my reply?
Thats what you call multi quote.
I quoted him then you in the same post, that was directed to him.


----------

